# VS Fin question...



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I've had my Visual Shark Fin for about month sitting on my desk, because everyday has been pretty much raining...
> 
> This morning though it looks a bit more promising to stay sunny for about 2 hours, will there be an issue if it raining afterwards?


If I recall, isn't that held on by 3M? If thats the case, it should be all set to go once you stick it on and bake your car in the sun for a little. Or you know, you can send it my way to install


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes its held on by 3M, and i would but again lol your all the way in bum **** egypt. I guess your right, that stuff is strong...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

If no sun you could use a hair blower just to warm up the top a little (no heat gun). Once it's secure it ain't coming off.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Yes its held on by 3M, and i would but again lol your all the way in bum **** egypt. I guess your right, that stuff is strong...


How am I in BFE?

I am 180 miles south! Exit 176 off I-95! Your like part of Cuba. So don't talk to me about BFE!

Just stick it on there, you should be set. I still need to get mine, for now I might settle for a nub antenna. Pictures would be cool too if ya don't mind.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> How am I in BFE?
> 
> I am 180 miles south! Exit 176 off I-95! Your like part of Cuba. So don't talk to me about BFE!
> 
> Just stick it on there, you should be set. I still need to get mine, for now I might settle for a nub antenna. Pictures would be cool too if ya don't mind.


Yeah i am near Cuba  anyways, ill post install pics... It just got cloudy outside, i spoke too soon... (sigh)


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Yeah i am near Cuba  anyways, ill post install pics... It just got cloudy outside, i spoke too soon... (sigh)



Thats the fun of living in FL. Its sunny up here. Gonna be poolside BBQing soon as work is done at 2:30PM. That is if the weather holds out!


I am debating on what I want to do for the Shark Fin.. Should I color match it Autumn Metallic? Glass Block? Plasti-Dip Special?

I have the Autumn Metallic color.. I used Plasti DIp in some spots and I have Carbon Fiber overlays here and there.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...rainy days are _why_ a carport or garage is handy! Know somebody that has one that you can "use" for an hour or so?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Camcruse said:


> If no sun you could use a hair blower just to warm up the top a little (no heat gun). Once it's secure it ain't coming off.


I have a hair Dryer, and i am not about to go outside with that in my head while everyone at the park stares at me LOL. 



AkotaHsky said:


> How am I in BFE?
> 
> I am 180 miles south! Exit 176 off I-95! Your like part of Cuba. So don't talk to me about BFE!
> 
> Just stick it on there, you should be set. I still need to get mine, for now I might settle for a nub antenna. Pictures would be cool too if ya don't mind.


Will take pictures as soon as this big ass cloud moves out the way



70AARCUDA said:


> ...rainy days are _why_ a carport or garage is handy! Know somebody that has one that you can "use" for an hour or so?


I don't, houses down here are rare for them to have a garage, you would need to live in a 600k+ house in Gables, Miami Lakes, or the Beach, where they were built that way back in the 60s, 70s.


----------



## doreo (Oct 21, 2011)

thats why god gave us trash bags and duck tape  make your own car port lolz but ya once you set it on there its fine. immediately after i installed mine i washed/waxed car and no issues so i dont think the rain will be an issue. and if you ever wana leave cuba and come to broward i would do it for you


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just make sure you clean it really well before you stick the tape on, 3M hardens up in a few minutes and heat should not be necessary. If it is humid or raining I would just avoid driving it for an hour or so and it should be fine


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had my fin for several months in rain, car washes etc. When I decided to remove it, it was still hard to pull off(I think there is still some of the double sided tape on my roof). No problems with the weather. i thought the same thing(wouldn't hold up in weather but it held up well.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it's been installed, i did it Sunday late afternoon. An hour later it rained and hasn't stoppped since...

It's holding up really well! Thanks guys, PAT why'd you take yours off?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Patman said:


> I had my fin for several months in rain, car washes etc. When I decided to remove it, it was still hard to pull off(I think there is still some of the double sided tape on my roof). No problems with the weather. i thought the same thing(wouldn't hold up in weather but it held up well.



Whyd you removes it?!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Phone pictures of the VG antenna, finally stopped raining.. It is sort of coming off on one side, everytime i see if i just press it down and the next day it comes back up.. May need to fill it somehow...Or replace the adhesive.. 

Dumbass rain..


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Im wondering if I should get one too.. Dunno what color or just do a stub.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They provide the same exact color as your Cruze, there is a color code chart you can get. I bought it because it was at a discounted price in a group buy, you can either wait and save some cash or just get it .


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> They provide the same exact color as your Cruze, there is a color code chart you can get. I bought it because it was at a discounted price in a group buy, you can either wait and save some cash or just get it .


I dunno if I want body match or black.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

get body color. it looks so nice matched to the car. plus you can alway plasti-dip it if you want black


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well,  My sharkfin antenna is coming off from one side, all this moisture and rain i guess did not allow it to bond correctly.

Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Whyd you removes it?!


Really no good reason We had some crappy weather this spring and I was getting questionable reception and I thought removing and going back to the little antenna would help things. It didn't so I am thinking about putting it back on. Just need to buy some double sided tape. Another thing with the metal antenna I could locate my car better in the sea of grey cars. I kinda liked it. No worries when going thru a carwash and it is different. As I said it was a knee jerk reaction to fix a problem it did not cause. Live and learn. Seem to be doing alot of that LOL.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Check with Visual Garage - I got a replacement 3M gasket/tape from them at no cost. I had aligned the fin to the original antenna base, but it was not installed straight on the car. I had to remove and apply the new gasket and all is good now.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> Check with Visual Garage - I got a replacement 3M gasket/tape from them at no cost. I had aligned the fin to the original antenna base, but it was not installed straight on the car. I had to remove and apply the new gasket and all is good now.


Just emailed arthur @ VG 

if anyone else is having this problem here is the email: [email protected]

I am hoping though i find a solution before then..


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I need to get one.... I might just get the stubby antenna for now.. An if alot of people have issues with it stickin (Especially here in FL Heat/Rain), Might just stay with the stub like the Impalas have.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I think I found the right fin!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ LOL Your doin it wron

Arthur replied to my email...  GREAT customer service


"Hi Danny,

Thanks for your message.

Sorry to hear that the adhesive is coming loose. We can certainly send you a replacement adhesive gasket to reinstall at your convenience. Can you please let me know your shipping address?

(INSERT WALL OF TEXT HERE)


Regards,
Arthur
"


----------



## chevycruze2011 (May 25, 2012)

how much do the shark fin antennas cost?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

chevycruze2011 said:


> how much do the shark fin antennas cost?


Free if you catch a shark 

They are like $80

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

